# Moving back to UK-Ton of questions



## shak (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, 

I took a quick browse around this forum and have just signed up, I'm hoping I could find a some answers to a few of my questions.

My backgroud:
I'm originally from the UK, moved to the US when I was younger but have gone back to the UK just about every year since I've been here(in my 30's now). I got my US passport a few years ago and still hold a valid UK passport. 
I plan on moving back to the UK in the next few months, with the plan of getting married next year(fiance is a UK citizen). 

I have never worked in the UK(I work here full time), and I know now is not a good time to go job hunting there, but I'm hoping I can find something once I get there. I have been been searching from here, but even in the event that I don't find a job I have been saving so I can handle being without a job for a little while.

Ok, questions:

When I do decide to leave the country, who do I need to notify? For example, banks, IRS etc? I do want to keep my accounts(like store cards) open here as long as possible, if I'm able to.
Is there a time frame I can notify them? Does it matter if the stay will be permanent or not? For example I could only end up staying 2 years or so, or I could stay permanently...

I do not have a bank account in the UK and it seems like it's quite difficult to get one without proof of residency, any suggestions for this?

Since I would have worked here for half of the year, I assume I will have to file taxes next year, or does that depend on how much I've made?

Once I arrive to the UK are there any particular places I need to register, so that they're aware I am in the country?

I did have more questions but I can't think of them right now... but thanks in advance for any answers! If any more info is required feel free to ask.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as leaving the US is concerned, make like the **** ad and "just do it." You don't have to notify anyone and you can keep your various bank accounts and credit cards open. (That's what I've done and no one ever hassled me about it.) You will probably want to change your billing address, however, so that you get your bills and statements in the UK. (Yeah, I know - online access - but if they send out mailings that get returned because you no longer live there you could run into problems with your accounts getting declared "abandoned.")

Since you now have a US passport and are (presumably) a US citizen, you will continue to have to file US income tax returns for the rest of your days, no matter where you live. US income taxes require you to declare your worldwide income. There are, however, various things you do to avoid double taxation - primarily the overseas earned income exclusion and the foreign tax credit. For details, download Publication 54 from the IRS website.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shak (Jan 10, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as leaving the US is concerned, make like the **** ad and "just do it." You don't have to notify anyone and you can keep your various bank accounts and credit cards open. (That's what I've done and no one ever hassled me about it.) You will probably want to change your billing address, however, so that you get your bills and statements in the UK. (Yeah, I know - online access - but if they send out mailings that get returned because you no longer live there you could run into problems with your accounts getting declared "abandoned.")
> 
> Since you now have a US passport and are (presumably) a US citizen, you will continue to have to file US income tax returns for the rest of your days, no matter where you live. US income taxes require you to declare your worldwide income. There are, however, various things you do to avoid double taxation - primarily the overseas earned income exclusion and the foreign tax credit. For details, download Publication 54 from the IRS website.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thanks for the info. Yes, I'm a US citizen, so I'll definitely check out the IRS website to check out that information.

Any info about opening bank accounts or who I may need to contact/register with once I get back to the UK?


----------



## djlondon (Jan 26, 2011)

shak said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes, I'm a US citizen, so I'll definitely check out the IRS website to check out that information.
> 
> Any info about opening bank accounts or who I may need to contact/register with once I get back to the UK?


Bank accounts are a tough one without having a home first. If you have a job offer, your employer can usually smooth the process considerably. The difficulty relates to the very strict fraud and money laundering laws here. Be patient, and it will sort itself out, but keep those US accounts open as you may need to live off them for a few months...!


----------



## shak (Jan 10, 2011)

djlondon said:


> Bank accounts are a tough one without having a home first. If you have a job offer, your employer can usually smooth the process considerably. The difficulty relates to the very strict fraud and money laundering laws here. Be patient, and it will sort itself out, but keep those US accounts open as you may need to live off them for a few months...!


Ok thanks, that's makes sense. 
Is there any particular place I need to register with once I return?


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

shak said:


> Ok thanks, that's makes sense.
> Is there any particular place I need to register with once I return?


well for starters, you'll definitely want to register with your local gp/surgery in the neighbourhood you will be living in to kick in your NHS. Also, it might help to apply for your NI card if you dont have one already. Since you have never worked in the UK, you may not be eligible for any income support from the government, although you really need to make an appointment with your local gyros office for any support due you, since you and your wife are form the UK...she may be eligible for any support. Anything would help you while you seek work. You may be eligible for job seekers allowance as well.


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

djlondon said:


> Bank accounts are a tough one without having a home first. If you have a job offer, your employer can usually smooth the process considerably. The difficulty relates to the very strict fraud and money laundering laws here. Be patient, and it will sort itself out, but keep those US accounts open as you may need to live off them for a few months...!


If you get a HSBC Premier account in the USA before moving to Britain you can almost automatically open an account in the UK. And transfer money back and forth commission-free, including with an ATM card at an HSBC machine.

American Express also transfers accounts without hassle. 

The money laundering rules, as implemented, require proof of identity and address. For citizens of OECD countries they are normally dealt with easily and rapidly. Pity the poor Russian, unless they are prepared to deposit huge sums. Which kind of suggests it isn't really money laundering that is the question, but keeping up appearances.


----------



## shak (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info! I still have my NI card, but I will definitely register with my local gp's office. A few years back when I was visiting London on holiday, I needed to go to the doc's office. I went back to my old doc's office where I went when I was younger to see if I could see someone. I didn't expect them to still have my info on file, but the receptionist told me I need some proof of address in order to register... I wasn't sure if that was the case for just that office or for all but when I 1st move back there I won't have anything that has my name and address on it.... I hope that doesn't turn out to be a major issue 

I assumed I wouldn't be allowed any benefits since I've never worked there and haven't lived there for some time, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to check out what benefits I'm entititled to, if any.

I will definitely check out that hsbc bank account and see what that's all about.

Thanks again!


----------



## wynos25 (Apr 19, 2009)

shak said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes, I'm a US citizen, so I'll definitely check out the IRS website to check out that information.
> 
> Any info about opening bank accounts or who I may need to contact/register with once I get back to the UK?


Hi,

I'm planning a move to the UK in the near future and opened an account at Barclay's. All was needed was my passport, a second form of identification, which was my Drivers License and a residence here in the UK. As I have not started the visa process, this did not seem to have been a problem. I used my partners address here and it was acceptable to open my savings account. I was not able to open a current account as of yet due to not being employed here. Hope this helps


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

shak said:


> Thanks very much for the info! I still have my NI card, but I will definitely register with my local gp's office. A few years back when I was visiting London on holiday, I needed to go to the doc's office. I went back to my old doc's office where I went when I was younger to see if I could see someone. I didn't expect them to still have my info on file, but the receptionist told me I need some proof of address in order to register... I wasn't sure if that was the case for just that office or for all but when I 1st move back there I won't have anything that has my name and address on it.... I hope that doesn't turn out to be a major issue
> 
> I assumed I wouldn't be allowed any benefits since I've never worked there and haven't lived there for some time, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to check out what benefits I'm entititled to, if any.
> 
> ...


It is a constant that you need a utility or credit card bill (not a mobile phone bill) or a bank statement issued within 3 months to verify address. A letter from HMRC or the Dept of Work and Pensions will suffice. You can contrive to satisfy this, for example if you do go with HSBC they will send some correspondence to your UK address on request.

If you've been gone a really long time your NHS number will have changed (no longer letters and numbers, just numbers now). Your National Insurance account will pick up where you left off. You should contrive to get 30 years' NI credits: if you are too old for that (too close to 67, too few years earlier) you can pay in voluntary contributions of up to 6 years. Cost I think £650 or so a year -- twice what it used to cost -- not cheap but still good value considering what you get when you retire.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Punktlich2 said:


> If you've been gone a really long time your NHS number will have changed (no longer letters and numbers, just numbers now). Your National Insurance account will pick up where you left off. You should contrive to get 30 years' NI credits: if you are too old for that (too close to 67, too few years earlier) you can pay in voluntary contributions of up to 6 years. Cost I think £650 or so a year -- twice what it used to cost -- not cheap but still good value considering what you get when you retire.


Can you explain this a little more? What does it mean your acct will pick up where you left off (my husband left the UK when he was 24 and was in the US 29 years by the time we return) What is the 30 years of NI credits mean? What is the 650 pounds/yr about?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> Can you explain this a little more? What does it mean your acct will pick up where you left off (my husband left the UK when he was 24 and was in the US 29 years by the time we return) What is the 30 years of NI credits mean? What is the 650 pounds/yr about?


Punktlich doesn't log on here very often, but is a mine of information as I believe he used to work in UK diplomatic service or was a Hon consul, and is a certified accountant.

Everyone is UK on attaining the age of 16 is issued with National Insurance number, which is similar to US Social Security number. It stays with you for life and is used to track your social security payments (called National Insurance contributions) and a lot of other official things like income tax and pensions. So your husband should have his number somewhere, it's still valid and should start using it when he moves over and starts work etc. Chances are he has made some NI contributions before leaving UK, and when he returns, he will start contributing again until retirement at 65. If the total number of contributing years comes to 30, he will be entitled to full state pension. If it's less, he gets a proportion. So for 15 years, he gets 50% and so on. UK and US do have social security agreement so contributions made in US may count towards entitlement in UK, and vice versa. See Social Security Agreement with the USA - DWP

If there are gaps in your contribution record, you can 'buy back' your entitlement at £12.60 a week or £655.20 a year for up to 6 years. Whether it's worth doing or not depends on individual circumstances, and in your husband's case, any reciprocal agreement on it.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much that explained a lot. Yes he had his sister bring over his papers on her last trip here. 

I am not sure how many years he contributed I know he started working when he was 16 at the local Co Op.
How do we find out what his contributions are?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> Thank you so much that explained a lot. Yes he had his sister bring over his papers on her last trip here.
> 
> I am not sure how many years he contributed I know he started working when he was 16 at the local Co Op.
> How do we find out what his contributions are?


Apply for a state pension forecast:
Getting a State Pension forecast : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Apply for a state pension forecast:
> Getting a State Pension forecast : Directgov - Pensions and retirement planning


thanks again! you are very helpful


----------

